# Não sei, não



## gvergara

Oi, deparei com essa expressão várias vezes, e suponho que se trata de uma maneira de reforçar a negação, mas gostaria saber se é uma oração fixa com o verbo _saber_, o se aambém se pode empregar com outros verbos (A: _Me empresta grana, cara    _B_: *N*_*ão posso não// Não tenho n*_*ão*, etc_) Obrigado,

Gonçalo


----------



## machadinho

Je ne sais pas. 

Sério: não sei, não, a depender do tom de voz, indica *ceticismo*.
Já não posso, não é negação reforçada mesmo.


----------



## gvergara

que quer dizer... sim, pode se empregar com outros verbos?


----------



## machadinho

Sim, mas é bem coloquial. E sugiro colocar uma vírgula antes do segundo não. Veja resposta editada acima.


----------



## gvergara

Obrigado pela resposta e pelo conselho... se bem que sempre tenha visto essa expressão sem vírgula.


----------



## machadinho

É só uma sugestão. E não se preocupe, não, que logo logo já vem alguém me contradizer.


----------



## machadinho

Curiosidade: o complemento do verbo fica *antes* do segundo não.
—Quer uma fruta?
—Não quero *fruta*, não.


----------



## Vanda

Vai não, Machadinho. Você disse a norma. Existe, sim, uma vírgula depois de ''não sei''. O que acontece, Gonçalo, é que nosso pessoal não sabe colocar a vírgula em muitos casos, por isso é  que você verá, vou arriscar em 90% dos casos, sem vírgula.


----------



## JotaPB

Em alguns dialetos, o ciclo de Jespersen já está se completando, de modo que o primeiro _não_ é muitas vezes suprimido.
Ex: _Não posso, não _torna-se _posso não
     Não posso, nada _torna-se _posso nada _(havendo uma entonação especial para diferenciar de_ posso (fazer) nada_)
_Não posso, nem _torna-se _posso nem_


----------



## Rick2012

Não tenho conhecimento profundo no assunto, por isso não me sinto à vontade em entrar numa discussão destas. Mas, assim como alguns altores, não acho que o português do Brasil esteja passando pelo ciclo de Jespersen por que o francês passou. Apenas usamos as três estratégias de negação de acordo com a necessidade.


----------



## Istriano

Na Bahia o mais comum é: Sei não.


----------



## Macunaíma

Quero não, posso não, minha mulher não deixa não. 

(Eu sei usar a vírgula, mas vou aderir à turba)


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Vai não, Machadinho. Você disse a norma. Existe,  sim, uma vírgula depois de ''não sei''. O que acontece, Gonçalo, é que  nosso pessoal não sabe colocar a vírgula em muitos casos, por isso é   que você verá, vou arriscar em 90% dos casos, sem vírgula.


Então  aqueles que não colocam a vírgula nesse contexto são pessoas que não  dominam a pontuação d"a norma", é isso? 

_Eu mesmo não vou não, cumade, que já tou munto mole pra estas cavalarias, mas porém tenho um ..._ (_Dona Guidinha do Poço_, Manoel de Oliveira Paiva)

_Mas se você me condena, Eu pena não tenho não!_ (_O Mambembe_, Artur Azevedo)

_Deve ter alguma coisa a ver com o Ivan. - Não tem não. Eu já avisei ..._ (_Corpo Vivo_, Adonias Aguiar)

_Não é mole não, minha filha, se me desculpa a intimidade vernacular._ (_O Globo_)

Sempre achei essa vírgula desnecessária e despropositada, mas agora  fiquei curioso para conhecer os argumentos dos que acreditam na  necessidade desse tipo de pontuação.


----------



## machadinho

Não disse que era obrigatória. Acho que é *opcional*. Daí apresentei como sugestão.
Porém, não acho "despropositada". Compare:
—Quer ir ao cinema?
—Não*,* não quero.
Entendo que seria mera inversão responder:
—Não quero*,* não.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Mas, Machadinho, é justamente por conta dessa comparação que acho essa vírgula despropositada. Repare que a prosódia é completamente diferente; ao contrário do que acontece com o _não _iniciando a frase, com o _não _no final, não há qualquer pausa. Além do mais, sinto que esses _não_s têm cada um uma natureza própria.

— Você sabe?
— *Não*.

— Você sabe?
— *Não*, *não *sei.

— Você sabe?
— Sei *não*.

— Você sabe?
— *Não*, *não *sei *não*.

Não vejo qualquer razão prosódica que justifique uma vírgula antes do *não*, por isso fiquei curioso para conhecer os argumentos daqueles que, além de escreverem assim, professam que essa seria "a norma" e que, por desrespeitá-la, o "nosso pessoal não sabe colocar a vírgula em muitos casos".


----------



## Vanda

Não é que não saibam, Ariel. Alguns sabem, mas têm preguiça - ou propositalmente não a colocam - outros é porque não sabem mesmo. Bem, quanto ao porquê, melhor perguntar aos nossos gramáticos prescritivos, são eles que nos dizem que devemos colocá-las ( e não venha me dizer que estou defendendo eles), estou apenas dando o recado.
Veja o final deste artigo, sob: Uso de sim (confirmação). 

Celso Cunha diz: "... há poucos casos em que o emprego da vírgula não corresponde a uma pausa real na fala; é o que se observa, por exemplo, em respostas rápidas do tipo: sim, senhor. Não, senhor.''
E para por aí, não dá mais nenhuma explicação.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Não é que não saibam, Ariel. Alguns sabem, mas têm preguiça - ou propositalmente não a colocam - outros é porque não sabem mesmo. Bem, quanto ao porquê, melhor perguntar aos nossos gramáticos prescritivos, são eles que nos dizem que devemos colocá-los ( e não venha me dizer que estou defendendo eles), estou apenas dando o recado.


É que eu estou no Rio esses dias (longe dos meus livros), então não tenho como verificar o que dizem as gramáticas tradicionais a respeito disso. Mas você teria algum exemplo de gramático que defenda essa vírgula? Não consegui achar nada na internet.


Vanda said:


> Veja o final deste artigo, sob: Uso de sim (confirmação).


Não encontrei nada a respeito do que estamos falando. Lá eles tratam da diferença entre o _sim _que não pode ser virgulado e o outro cujas vírgulas são opcionais. A meu ver, no segundo caso elas apenas seguem o que acontece na língua oral, que nesse contexto específico tem vírgulas prosódicas opcionais.


Vanda said:


> Celso Cunha diz: "... há poucos casos em que o emprego da vírgula não corresponde a uma pausa real na fala; é o que se observa, por exemplo, em respostas rápidas do tipo: sim, senhor. Não, senhor.''
> E para por aí, não dá mais nenhuma explicação.


Mas por que você acha que ele estava falando do nosso _não_? É isso que eu ainda não consegui entender.

Veja bem, eu não estou querendo negar os fatos; eu sei que essa vírgula é extremamente comum e tudo o mais. Só queria descobrir se existe mesmo alguma prescrição a favor dela e se esse uso vem acompanhado de alguma justificação.


----------



## machadinho

Lá dizem:





> Os termos colocados entre vírgulas significam intercalações, adendos, podem ser eliminados sem prejuízo do sentido. Isso não acontece com a frase acima, pois, se eliminarmos o sim, perde seu sentido


O nosso não pode ser eliminado sem prejuízo do sentido, não pode?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, estava falando de vírgulas, seus usos, e sobre o não foi a única explicação que ele deu. Página 650 da sua gramática: Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo". É bem como li num artigo na semana passada sobre estas prescrições: gramáticos - que não estudavam a língua como ciência - colhiam exemplos aleatórios, ao sabor de suas próprias idiossincrasias e gostos pessoais, e davam-nas como normas prescritivas. Ainda vou achar em que artigo eu li, sei que foi na REv Língua Portuguesa, mas ainda não achei. Assim que achar, coloco aqui.

Edit: Achei, dois coelhos com uma única cajadada (estava querendo falar do artigo no outro tópico NO Brasil, depois acrescento lá, mas vamos ao que eu dizia acima:

''Em segundo lugar, não há como negar que a comunicação formal  necessite de uma normatização, mas esta deveria se dar segundo critérios  científicos e com embasamento em fatos e não em opiniões. O problema é  que a maioria dos gramáticos legisla sobre o idioma semter legitimidade para isso. Nem receberam mandato popular nem têm  qualificação científica para fazê-lo. Seus critérios são subjetivos e  calcados em meia dúzia de escritores do passado escolhidos  arbitrariamente (cujos exemplos também são pinçados ao arbítrio do  gramático: o que não serve para provar sua tese é simplesmente  descartado). ''
http://revistalingua.uol.com.br/textos/81/artigo262412-1.asp


----------



## Ariel Knightly

machadinho said:


> O nosso não pode ser eliminado sem prejuízo do sentido, não pode?


Pode, mas diferente daquele _sim_, o nosso _não _não pode ser isolado prosodicamente do resto. A questão do artigo era mostrar por que o _sim _no   contexto discutido impossibilitava o uso da vírgula (fosse ela gráfica   ou prosódica); aqui, por outro lado, foi sugerido que o _não _*deveria *ser  precedido por esse sinal, como se ali existisse uma pausa obrigatória  na fala ou alguma outra questão sintático-semântica que justificasse  essa necessidade.

Vanda, achei o máximo o seu link!!! Adoro quando as pessoas verbalizam aquilo que eu sinto e não consigo exprimir em palavras. Mas e quanto ao gramático específico? Já lembrou de algum que defenda a vírgula em questão?


----------



## Vanda

Os clássicos todos! Não copiei o que disse o Celso Cunha - um dos mais respeitados gramáticos - no meu outro post? Ele diz, que tem vírgula, que não respeita a uma pausa respiratória, que é uma exceção, e não dá mais nenhuma explicação. E não a encontrei em nenhum outro gramáticos, todos repetem a mesma coisa: tem a vírgula, sim. Portanto, na escrita formal tem que ser respeitada, na informal é como a gente quiser. Acho que é mais um caso daqueles de convenção.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Celso Cunha diz: "... há poucos casos em que o emprego da vírgula não corresponde a uma pausa real na fala; é o que se observa, por exemplo, em respostas rápidas do tipo: sim, senhor. Não, senhor.''
> E para por aí, não dá mais nenhuma explicação.





Ariel Knightly said:


> Mas por que você acha que ele estava falando do nosso _não_? É isso que eu ainda não consegui entender.


Pelo que eu entendi, o Celso Cunha estava falando da vírgula que separa o vocativo. O que isso tem a ver com o nosso _não_? Será então que não existe nenhuma prescrição específica dizendo que deve haver uma vírgula antes dessa palavra?


----------



## machadinho

Como o nosso não não faz parte do registro formal, para que prescrever? Não vai cair em concurso público mesmo...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

machadinho said:


> Como o nosso não não faz parte do registro formal, para que prescrever? Não vai cair em concurso público mesmo...




Sendo assim, continuo como muitos outros bons e maus escritores: evito essa vírgula desnecessária e despropositada sempre que achar conveniente.


----------

